# KCM Naruto Vs Itachi



## theRonin (Oct 4, 2016)

Location: Where they fought during the war.
Restriction: None
Distance: about 50m.

KCM Naruto has Kurama co-operating with him but only to release him from the genjutsu and nothing else.
Itachi is alive as he was against Sasuke.

Round 2: Itachi is EDO and Naruto can enter SM while in KCM.


----------



## Android (Oct 4, 2016)

seriously ? SM Naruto is enuff to defeat this clown .
Kcm destroys him in both scenarios .
Yellow flash shunshin = everything is dodged easily , a FRS or 2 guided via chakra arms busts his Susanoo open and the next FRS or COR one shots him .
Clone feints aren't gonna happen due his sensing while Naruto can easily feint him with his far superior clones .
Inb4 hurr Itachi kept up with Kcm Naruto , when the guy was at 1/13 of his chakra and couldn't use any shunshin or any clones .
Long story short , Naruto spams 14 clones and trashs this pussy .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theRonin (Oct 4, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> seriously ? SM Naruto is enuff to defeat this clown .


What is SM Naruto's answer to Tsukuyomi?


cctr9 said:


> Kcm destroys him in both scenarios .
> Yellow flash shunshin = everything is dodged easily , a FRS or 2 guided via chakra arms busts his Susanoo open and the next FRS or COR one shots him .
> Clone feints aren't gonna happen due his sensing while Naruto can easily feint him with his far superior clones .
> Inb4 hurr Itachi kept up with Kcm Naruto , when the guy was at 1/13 of his chakra and couldn't use any shunshin or any clones .
> Long story short , Naruto spams 14 clones and trashs this pussy .


While I believe Naruto can win this, it definitely won't be as easy as you say it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (Oct 4, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> What is SM Naruto's answer to Tsukuyomi?


Senjutsu sensing , clone feints , blocking Los .


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 4, 2016)

Itachi loses. Genjutsu is his go to and it would be useless here because of the conditions of the fight. Unrestrict it and Naruto loses almost every time


----------



## theRonin (Oct 4, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Senjutsu sensing


How does this work? Could you elaborate?


Jackalinthebox said:


> Genjutsu is his go to and it would be useless here because of the conditions of the fight. Unrestrict it and Naruto loses almost every time


The question is, could Kurama snap Naruto out of Tsukuyomi in less than an instant? I mean 1 second in real world equates 3 days in the inner world.


----------



## Android (Oct 4, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> How does this work? Could elaborate?


Chakra build up sensing = something is coming = block LOS .


Ichibat said:


> The question is, could Kurama snap Naruto out of Tsukuyomi in less than an instant? I mean 1 second in real world equates 3 days in the inner world.


Everytime Kurama and Naruto meet in their realm , the time outside stands still .
The two had a long conversation about the war , the curse of hatred bla bla bla in the same time it took Bee to jump from a tree to another .


----------



## theRonin (Oct 4, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Chakra build up sensing = something is coming = block LOS .


Naruto wasn't able to sense ST though.


cctr9 said:


> Everytime Kurama and Naruto meet in their realm , the time outside stands still .
> The two had a long conversation about the war , the curse of hatred bla bla bla in the same time it took Bee to jump from a tree to another .


Seriously? That's like saying he has a hyperbolic chamber of his own.


----------



## Android (Oct 4, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Naruto wasn't able to sense ST though.


No one was able to sense ST , not Naruto , not KcM Naruto , not even those Yamanaka jounin in Konoha .
Are you questioning his ability to sense chakra ? lol


Ichibat said:


> Seriously? That's like saying he has a hyperbolic chamber of his own.


Sure ....


----------



## theRonin (Oct 4, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> No one was able to sense ST , not Naruto , not KcM Naruto , not even those Yamanaka jounin in Konoha .
> Are you questioning his ability to sense chakra ? lo


No I'm not. I know Naruto is a first class sensor. I just wanted to make sure he could sense the attack coming. I mean against Nagato and Itachi, Nagato had to tell him about amatarasu and even then Naruto dodged it after it hit the dogs' head, I think.


----------



## Android (Oct 4, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Nagato had to tell him about amatarasu and even then Naruto dodged it after it hit the dogs' head, I think.


KCM sense negative emotions , not chakra .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theRonin (Oct 4, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> KCM sense negative emotions , not chakra .


Are you sure it can't sense chakra at all?


----------



## Android (Oct 4, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Are you sure it can't sense chakra at all?


Kurama's ability is sensing negative emotions , not chakra .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 4, 2016)

Itachi cannot react to a a KCM Flicker, so he better have Sussano prepped from the jump if he doesn't want to get blitzed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 4, 2016)

KCM Naruto's only chance of getting past V4 and Yata is COFRS, and if he tries to prep that Amaterasu turns it and himself to flame. So the next best thing he can do is try to run until Itachi can't manifest Susanoo anymore and then take him out there, but if it becomes CQC w/ Susanoo then Naruto gets raped.

Edo Itachi comfortably defeats him though. He can't get past Susanoo and there's no way that Naruto can outlast an Edo Tensei. So Itachi tanks all his attacks and either eventually cuts him down with Totsuka or Naruto runs out of chakra and gets stomped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## Rai (Oct 4, 2016)

Itachi win.

Yata and Susano'o V4 tank any rasengan variant then Totsuka one-shot.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 4, 2016)

Likes boss said:


> Itachi cannot react to a a KCM Flicker, so he better have Sussano prepped from the jump if he doesn't want to get blitzed.



A blitz is probably the most laughable argument anyone could possibly come up with when the starting distance is 50 meters.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 4, 2016)

KCM Naruto wrecks. Nothing in Itachi's arsenal is hitting him when V2 Ei couldn't, nothing in his arsenal kills him anyway considering the cloaks tanked Tenpachii, and Amaterasu flames aren't sticking when Naruto can push them off with chakra arms which can manifest from any area on the body defeated easily, or it's just intercepted by a number of them before even hitting him, or he just blocks it with COR manifesting in front of him, not that it would with his shunshin speed

Clones flicker around him and all he sees are mirages of orange chakra and his Susano is bombarded with FRS until it shatters.

Naruto can also outlast Itachi who will die within 5 minutes with Susano spam.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 4, 2016)

KeyofMiracles said:


> A blitz is probably the most laughable argument anyone could possibly come up with when the starting distance is 50 meters.



You should probably read a little closer. Itachi using Sussano off the bat would negate a blitz. If Itachi chose not to do that and instead used different techniques and let Naruto get closer .... He would get blitzed.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 4, 2016)

Tsukuyomi GG


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 4, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Location: Where they fought during the war.
> Restriction: None
> Distance: about 50m.
> 
> ...



Round 1: Naruto destroys.

Without Genjutsu there is literally nothing Itachi can do. Amaterasu is useless as we saw and Susanoo cannot threaten Naruto unless it is the final form. From there Naruto can focus on underground attacks or use clone diversions to land a lethal hit... a mini Bijuu Dama hitting the back of that Susanoo will doubtlessly give Naruto an opening. 

Plus this Itachi, as he was against Sasuke will drop dead after 5 jutsu and his illness will make it impossible to sustain Susanoo, or the ideal form long enough. Whereas Naruto will always be recovering. 

Round 2: Naruto destroys.

The KCM-SM here is pretty much a weaker version of what owned Toneri. More than enough to take on Edo Itachi as he obviously won't be as tough as Toneri.
KCM will be rapidly enhanced and Naruto will have all the attributes of SM like the enhanced danger sensing and the natural energy attacks like ghost punches and frog smash (which may be able to hurt Itachi without Naruto needing to dent Susanoo).

If there isn't a way for Naruto to immobilise Itachi on his own, he'll more than readily summon the Ni Dai Sennin and help them set their Genjutsu. Obviously it will be easier for him if Kurama lets them fuse with him, but there's no need since the Bijuu chakra lets him gather natural energy _easily_. Since Naruto would be more than enough to keep the Ni Dai Sennin busy, they should be able to set their Genjutsu without any issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 4, 2016)

Naruto outlasts S1 

Itachi beats him in S2 

 -- a blitz is out of the question from 50m and when Itachi already displayed himself to be on par with Early ems sasuke who was on par with KCM naruto. So engaging in CQC eventually leads to susanoo cutting him down 

 -- any of FRS variants are lit up by Amaterasu as the manga already showed, whilst any of the rasengans are tanked by V4 Sussnoo with no damages


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 4, 2016)

KCM Naruto outlasts Living Itachi.
Edo Itachi defeats KCM Naruto without much difficulty.


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2016)

Idk i firmly believed that after naruto learned sagemode the only people in the verse that were stronger than him were the raikage, obito, eight gates gai and the tsuitkage. I mean he beat pain and nobody else was really up to that challenge. 

I mean to trully beat naruto you need to beat him his summons his sage mode, and usually he unrestrained nine tails. Nobody in the world at the time could really do that other than the people i mentioned. Assumingly even pein was about to be fucked up by the ninetails if naruto hadnt gained comtrol of it. Itachi is hax but its not like hes going to outlast naruto.

A sage mode naruto is like somehow a smart naruto without pis or blunders. Assuming he does no how to summon ma and pa itachi stands no chance even though for some reason kishi thought it would be cool to have naruto never use his full ability its assumed that after he gained control of kyubiii he could summon ma and pa. Which is definently to much for itachi.

Kcm just makes it impossible to get the upperhand. Other than susanoo and amaterasu itachi doesn't even have the arsonal to compete even being the gary sue he is.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 4, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Naruto outlasts S1
> 
> Itachi beats him in S2
> 
> ...


KCM + SM shunshin with clones throwing FRS would allow the original to flank and land an SFRS on him via melee prior to Amaterasu hitting all of the nukes before they strike his Susano, and his shunshin would allow him to exit the blast AoE prior to any of the others or his own detonating on his position.

Summoning Ma to blow a dust cloud makes this easier, he won't see it coming thus he won't be capable of intercepting it with Amaterasu when there are dozens of angles to deliver it from, Naruto can sense what position Itachi is in with the chakra shape of his Susano if he wants to ensure there is absolutely no possibility of guess interception, or a dozen clones just shunshin in with FRS simultaneously and detonate it in their own hands.

The same can be done by slamming a SCOR into the ground near his Susano creating a gargatuanly large dust cloud.

Another option is summoning dozens of clones who carry SCOR in front of them as they shunshin toward Itachi with the original holding SFRS behind them, Amaterasu is blockaded by SCOR moving at absurd speeds toward him and SFRS is delivered right into his Susano as it is hit directly with multiple SCOR and an FRS, naruto zooms backwards, clones go poof, Itachi goes boom.

All this irrelevant to the fact he wouldn't be capable of keeping an eye on KCSM Naruto any point while he's shunshining. Delivering an FRS on his Susano from any angle before he can perceive, focus on the FRS being delivered at the speed of KCSM Naruto's shunshin, activate the technique, and the flames manifest would be cake for a shinobi as fast as KCSM Naruto. The technique would detonate on his Susano and Naruto would be well out of the AoE before Itachi could cognate that the technique was delivered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veracity (Oct 4, 2016)

I really can't see a scenario in which KCM Naruto loses considering the OP gave him Sage Mode in the second scenario.... I honestly think KCM Naruto with his chakra divided is about equal to Itachi. Anything more and its clearly one sided.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 4, 2016)

Muah said:


> Idk i firmly believed that after naruto learned sagemode the only people in the verse that were stronger than him were the raikage, obito, eight gates gai and the tsuitkage. I mean he beat pain and nobody else was really up to that challenge.


Lolno, Pain defeated Naruto prior to Hinata coming in. Pain Arc SM Naruto still loses to a ton of people.


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2016)

Skywalker said:


> Lolno, Pain defeated Naruto prior to Hinata coming in. Pain Arc SM Naruto still loses to a ton of people.



No he beat pein. Thats manga fact. If he was temporarily incapcitated thats besides the fact. Hinata was just  a catalyst to narutos success.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 5, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> KCM + SM shunshin with clones throwing FRS would allow the original to flank and land an SFRS on him via melee prior to Amaterasu hitting all of the nukes before they strike his Susano, and his shunshin would allow him to exit the blast AoE prior to any of the others or his own detonating on his position.


KCM shunshin won't change the mechanics of Amaterasu consuming FRS/COFRS which was shown atleast twice in the manga 
Itachi has already Shown the use of 360 degree Amaterasu against Kabuto and he lit up the entire uchiha hide out whilst in his near death state 

One sight and FRS are lit up And negated 

Naruto trying to use FRS as a Melee weapon isn't letting him evade its AOE especially if he's using as many as you say he is 
And this isn't a case like raikage either since susanoo is sturdier so it won't be pushed back just from the momentum 


> Summoning Ma to blow a dust cloud makes this easier, he won't see it coming thus he won't be capable of intercepting it with Amaterasu when there are dozens of angles to deliver it from, Naruto can sense what position Itachi is in with the chakra shape of his Susano if he wants to ensure there is absolutely no possibility of guess interception, or a dozen clones just shunshin in with FRS simultaneously and detonate it in their own hands.


 -- using dust cloud won't change the fact that FRS has a sound, so Amaterasu used in a 360 degree light them up 

 -- naruto and his clones coming point blank to Itachi would lead to susanoo swatting them aside by swinging its blade. Itachi has already shown to have reactions more or less on par with naruto, and susanoo strikes faster than the user himself as it spans a greater area, so that strategy won't work either 

 -- if naruto tries using that many FRS so close than he's more vulnerable to dying since unlike Itachi who has a V4 susanoo with Yata. All naruto would have his KCM shroud which is nowhere near as durable 



> The same can be done by slamming a SCOR into the ground near his Susano creating a gargatuanly large dust cloud.


That won't form that great of a dust cloud 



> Another option is summoning dozens of clones who carry SCOR in front of them as they shunshin toward Itachi with the original holding SFRS behind them, Amaterasu is blockaded by SCOR moving at absurd speeds toward him and SFRS is delivered right into his Susano as it is hit directly with multiple SCOR and an FRS, naruto zooms backwards, clones go poof, Itachi goes boom.


This won't work either 

 -- if naruto tries to use COR as a defense, then Itachi lets him land it, only for the rasengans to goal miserable and susanoo to swat aside any and all clones that attempt to use it 

 -- one FRS isn't busting V4 with Yata. It won't even deal that much of a damage. And by the time it's landing. Or up close to Itachi, he can still negate it. 
Going by your premise of naruto zooming back, this is done so with much ease



> All this irrelevant to the fact he wouldn't be capable of keeping an eye on KCSM Naruto any point while he's shunshining.


Judging by the fact that his reactions were on par with KCM naruto and early ems sasuke 
This statement is null and void 

SM buff would put naruto above, but not that above to change the fact that his main attacks are still nulled



> Delivering an FRS on his Susano from any angle before he can perceive, focus on the FRS being delivered at the speed of KCSM Naruto's shunshin, activate the technique, and the flames manifest would be cake for a shinobi as fast as KCSM Naruto. The technique would detonate on his Susano and Naruto would be well out of the AoE before Itachi could cognate that the technique was delivered.


This is completely unreasonable 

You're essentially saying that naruto uses dust clouds forms multiple clones and preps multiple diversions and FRS and moves out of their vicinity all whilenitachi just stands there and gets killed 
 

 -- a blitz would be out of the question as already shown, unless you think that naruto can blitz himself which makes No sense since someone can react to speeds much faster than they could travel 

 -- amaterasus spwaning speed > FRS activation and traveling speed. Itachi can either negate it when it's being formed or when it's traveling. Much before it even has the chance to land. Narutos main chance of landing it is through shunshin and Melee weapon but susanoo would then swat him aside 

Itachi still takes him

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## theRonin (Oct 5, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Kurama's ability is sensing negative emotions , not chakra


But didn't he sense hokafe's chakra when they were reincarnated?


----------



## Divell (Oct 5, 2016)

If Naruto blitz before Itachi uses Susano'o, then he should be fine. If itachi uses Susano'o, Naruto is getting a sword up his ass.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 5, 2016)

> KCM shunshin won't change the mechanics of Amaterasu consuming FRS/COFRS which was shown atleast twice in the manga


Dude Amaterasu didn't do anything to FRS other than enhance it.


> Itachi has already Shown the use of 360 degree Amaterasu against Kabuto and he lit up the entire uchiha hide out whilst in his near death state


That was EMS Sasuke.

And Itachi would not be able to tilt his head, let alone spin his body before KCSM Naruto shunshin'd a massive distance.

What the fuck are you doing giving him these outlandish speed features?



> One sight and FRS are lit up And negated


They can't be lit up, because KCSM Naruto is carrying it, and Itachi doesn't have the perception speed to keep an eye on him while he's speeding.



> Naruto trying to use FRS as a Melee weapon isn't letting him evade its AOE especially if he's using as many as you say he is


It absolutely is. FRS AoE is no larger than 40m, KCSM Naruto can easily outrun the explosive expansion of FRS prior to being significantly damaged from it.



> And this isn't a case like raikage either since susanoo is sturdier so it won't be pushed back just from the momentum


Irrelevant, he lets it go from his hand and is instantly a hundred meters away from as it is exploding.



> -- using dust cloud won't change the fact that FRS has a sound, so Amaterasu used in a 360 degree light them up


Itachi can't identify position based on sound, he's not Kakashi or Zabuza. That won't help him anyway, he can't mentally or physically react to KCSM Naruto from anywhere within 30m.

You're giving Itachi and Amaterasu speed features that Ei, who is hyped to have light speed neurons, could not even contend with. KCSM Naruto is way outside of Itachi's speed caliber.



> -- naruto and his clones coming point blank to Itachi would lead to susanoo swatting them aside by swinging its blade. Itachi has already shown to have reactions more or less on par with naruto, and susanoo strikes faster than the user himself as it spans a greater area, so that strategy won't work either


Zero percent chance. Itachi would not even cognate that they were moving toward him by the time they covered the distance, and multiple SCOR would smack Susano arm back like it was a child's hand.

This man's Susano and reactions are no where near the level to consistently contest KCSM Naruto or his clones.
.


> -- if naruto tries using that many FRS so close than he's more vulnerable to dying since unlike Itachi who has a V4 susanoo with Yata. All naruto would have his KCM shroud which is nowhere near as durable


No he's not. With full powered shunshin powered by full kurama reserves, kyuubi cloak and natural energy he would exit the AoE without being seriously damaged.

It wouldn't kill him anyway, this is KCSM Naruto post-571 when his cloaks tanked Tenpachii, a god level explosion neons above an FRS.




> That won't form that great of a dust cloud


Two senpo palm rasengans created this dust cloud:


Which is easily 15m in diameter.

A Rasengan of this size would easily cover 100m of battlefield
you ignore what happened in canon

This is irrelevant anyway, he can summon hundreds of clones and have them slam the ground with these rasengan to cover a full kilometer of terrain in smoke.



> -- if naruto tries to use COR as a defense, then Itachi lets him land it, only for the rasengans to goal miserable and susanoo to swat aside any and all clones that attempt to use it


You're absurd. Dozens of KCSM clones carrying SCOR would not be bullied by Susano arms. As if they'd have any chance in hell hitting SM Naruto clones, let along Kyuubi Chakra Sage Mode Clones with double the sensing pre-cog and reflexes that are greater than V2 Ei.



> -- one FRS isn't busting V4 with Yata. It won't even deal that much of a damage. And by the time it's landing. Or up close to Itachi, he can still negate it.


It absolutely is. Danzo's garbage futon ripped a hole in Sasuke's V3 Susano.

If one isn't enough he does it again, with two FRS in both hands, and two chakra arms carrying two others, all four delivered simultaneously.



> Judging by the fact that his reactions were on par with KCM naruto and early ems sasuke


Excuse me? What reactions are you talking about? Weakened KCM Naruto jumping at him? Don't be absurd, ths is post-571 naruto with no chakra limitations and he's in Sage Mode which drastically increases his movement speed.

Itachi is no where near a normal KCM Naruto's reactions, he's not even on V2 Ei's reactionary level.



> SM buff would put naruto above, but not that above to change the fact that his main attacks are still nulled


Dude, KCM Naruto is well above Itachi.

Itachi isn't even a high kage level, post-571 KCSM Naruto is a low god level.

His 50% Kurama reserves (Hashirama level), speed, clone army, danger sensing, sage sensing, negative emotions sensing, frog kata, tenpachii+ durability, summons, rasengan variants, chakra arms put him in this class.

There are mid-kage levels that are faster than Itachi, and the king of that class is SM Jiraiya- not Itachi.



> You're essentially saying that naruto uses dust clouds forms multiple clones and preps multiple diversions and FRS and moves out of their vicinity all whilenitachi just stands there and gets killed


My man, are you implying KCSM Naruto can't separate from Itachi?

Itachi?

Itachi....



> -- a blitz would be out of the question as already shown, unless you think that naruto can blitz himself which makes No sense since someone can react to speeds much faster than they could travel


I don't think anything, I know for a fact a KCSM Naruto spamming shunshin would, in seconds, be out of Itachi's ocular view casually landing FRS on his Susano from a blindside.



> -- amaterasus spwaning speed > FRS activation and traveling speed. Itachi can either negate it when it's being formed or when it's traveling. Much before it even has the chance to land. Narutos main chance of landing it is through shunshin and Melee weapon but susanoo would then swat him aside


Traveling speed? No one said he'd be throwing it.

I made it clear he'd deliver it from melee.

KCSM Naruto can easily shunshin 3 times and create 150m distance between them, form FRS, and then go after him.

You act as if a shinobi significantly faster than Itachi in all realms of speed is incapable of finding ways to prepare a simple technique, one that he can easily form on the move.

Let's not even consider the fact he can summon hundreds of KCSM Clones that would meat shield or shield with SCOR or play hop potatoe with his Susano with KCM + SM lifting strength while Naruto sunbathes until dusk.



> Itachi still takes him


Itachi couldn't even handle Edo Nagato alone. The weakest version of Naruto that he beats is Pain-arc SM Naruto. War-arc post-571 SM Naruto mid diffs him with clone spam and FRS barrage, exactly the same way he does here with significantly more speed and chakra.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 5, 2016)

Odd how naruto is implied capable of doing all these things he never even slightly showed the ability to do 
his KCM clones at best got trolled by zetsu
Otherwise used FRs about twice 
So naruto throwing 4 is out of the question here 
KCm is naruto using his reserves 
No kurama to boost him is KCm
BM is where kurama is assisting and feeding him chakra 
here even if kurama isn't taking chakra from him which Hachibi said he stopped doing well before naruto started fighting in the war 
Naruto chakra limit isn't going to allow him to be spamming FRS 
SM allows 3 FRs then he looses SM chakra 
KCM clones only have him waste chakra
Considering lol zetsu could handle KCM Clone who had support

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Kyu (Oct 5, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Itachi loses. Genjutsu is his go to and it would be useless here because of the conditions of the fight. Unrestrict it and Naruto loses almost every time



Genjutsu isn't restricted, Itachi's opponent simply has a counter to it.

Multiple potential countermeasures actually.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 5, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Genjutsu isn't restricted, Itachi's opponent simply has a counter to it.
> 
> Multiple potential countermeasures actually.




Naruto has no counter to Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 5, 2016)

-Clone feints
-Flickering outta Itachi's LoS

Try again.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 5, 2016)

Clones are a solid counter to tskuyomi 
However that assumes he uses it before clones come out 
I don't see that as likely 

Tskuyomi ain't gonna be a factor here


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 5, 2016)

DaVizWiz said:


> *Dude Amaterasu didn't do anything to FRS other than enhance it.*


other way around pal
FRS was used as fuel for Amaterasu
The second the black flames came in contact with COFRS, the latter got turned into one big flaming fire bal



> That was EMS Sasuke.


Ok 
Though that doesn't discredit it's his ability of doing so when it's just moving your head and spawning the flames 


> And Itachi would not be able to tilt his head, let alone spin his body before KCSM Naruto shunshin'd a massive distance.


If naruto is trying to land it up front then Sussnoo swings its blade and swats them aside 



> What the fuck are you doing giving him these outlandish speed features?


>EDo Itachi displayed reactions on par with early ems sasuke, he even outclassed him in couple of instances

>Early ems sasuke matched KCM naruto in all forms of movement bar shunshin speed, as shown how his movement speed, reaction and striking speed were on par 

Therefore in terms of reaction speed 
Itachi = early ems sasuke = KCM naruto 



> They can't be lit up, because KCSM Naruto is carrying it, and Itachi doesn't have the perception speed to keep an eye on him while he's speeding.


Itachi unable to keep an eye on naruto is fanfic, unless uou think that naruto can blitz himself which makes no sense 



> It absolutely is. FRS AoE is no larger than 40m, KCSM Naruto can easily outrun the explosive expansion of FRS prior to being significantly damaged from it.


Do you know how quick an explosion happens? 
You're essentially saying that naruto ensues that it lands (then explodes) 
But then he runs 40m right after and dodges it? 

That makes no sense, nor is naruto running 40m in that short of time 



> Irrelevant, he lets it go from his hand and is instantly a hundred meters away from as it is exploding.


If he lets go, Amaterasu takes care of it

If he doesn't let go then Sussnoo either swats him or he himself gets caught and finished 



> Itachi can't identify position based on sound, he's not Kakashi or Zabuza.


He doesn't need to fully identify its exact location 
Sound lets him gauge its whereabouts 
From then on a large enough Amaterasu spawn lets him hit 
The closer the FRS gets to him the easier the aim will be though by then the dust cloud will probably vanish 



> That won't help him anyway, he can't mentally or physically react to KCSM Naruto from anywhere within 30m.


This has been addressed 
If Itachi can outplay even ems sasuke on one instance who dislayed reactions on par with KCM naruto 
Then naruto isn't blitzing here 

And KCsm naruto can't blitz his KCM form 



> You're giving Itachi and Amaterasu speed features that Ei, who is hyped to have light speed neurons, could not even contend with. KCSM Naruto is way outside of Itachi's speed caliber.


He's only outside itachis caliber in shunshin which is not even in question when we address reaction speed 

Ays reaction speed in V2 actually exceeds kcm narutos since just his base form has reactions on par with minato as stated in the manga. who is more or less on par with KCM naruto 

V2 puts him above KCM naruto with ease 

I'm not giving Amaterasu any speed hype. Claiming that Itachi doesn't get blitzed when there's plenty of evidence to support this is nothing outlandish 




> Zero percent chance. Itachi would not even cognate that they were moving toward him by the time they covered the distance, and multiple SCOR would smack Susano arm back like it was a child's hand.


Multiple COR requires naruto to be up close to susanoo 
Susanoo is physically far superior to KCM naruto, therefore if naruto gets that close, he himself gets hit by the Bladr and the rasengans are gone 

Multiple COR are still not even scratching V4 
We have already seen one FRS >>> 27 SM COR as shown by the damage dealt to Kyuubi 

And V4 isn't getting busted by FRS. So those rasengans won't do jack shit 



> This man's Susano and reactions are no where near the level to consistently contest KCSM Naruto or his clones.


Except they are.
Narutos reactions are not as great as you think they are. 

Firstly, you're jumping to conclusions that reactions speed and shunshin are the same thing when they're not.

By your logic,KCM naruto >>>>> EMs sasuke because of their huge difference in shunshin speed but they were on par with each other in reaction, general movement and striking speed
The same is the case with Itachi here since he was on par with ems sasuke 

Your entire case of naruto using FRS to land upfront without getting hit and  moving 40m within a millisecond to stay out of FRS radius makes no sense 

 -- naruto can either land his FRS as a weapon, but that leaves him open to Susnaoo 
 -- or he tosses them which leaves the FRS open to Amaterasu 



> .
> No he's not. With full powered shunshin powered by full kurama reserves, kyuubi cloak and natural energy he would exit the AoE without being seriously damaged.


Full powered shunshin of naruto was the speed that let him dodge V2 Ay so it's slightly faster than that 

While shunshin can require exerting chakra. At the end of the day it's still a physical ability. 

An explosion occurs within a millisecond, actually it's much less than that. And you're Sayin he moves 40m in that time frame to stay out, 
That's 40,000 m/s at the very least. 
Yeah he's not doing that. Especially when that speed is 117 times the speed of sound 

Absolutely ridiculous assumption 


> It wouldn't kill him anyway, this is KCSM Naruto post-571 when his cloaks tanked Tenpachii, a god level explosion neons above an FRS.


Then your also forgot that Madaras Susnsoo tanked it with zero damages 

Tenpenchi is just a wide spread attack but it's pound per pound damage is minisucle its not even a fraction of the power of FRS 
Unless you somehow think that KCM cloak can tank FRS? 


> Two senpo palm rasengans created this dust cloud:
> 
> 
> Which is easily 15m in diameter.
> ...


Ok but won't really do any good 
All naruto is doing is spending more chakra here 
And 100m of battlefield? Come on now not even FRS spans that much debris 


> This is irrelevant anyway, he can summon hundreds of clones and have them slam the ground with these rasengan to cover a full kilometer of terrain in smoke.


100s of clones is fanfic when anymore than 12 means that naruto gets physically affected 
so if he creates that many then he's nowhere even near as fast, making it easier for Itachi to cut him 



> You're absurd. Dozens of KCSM clones carrying SCOR would not be bullied by Susano arms.


Not susanoo arms, Susnaoo blade 
And they will. If Madaras gunbai managed to do that to BM naruto with shear physical strength then v4 Susnsoo would bitch slap them aside 


> As if they'd have any chance in hell hitting SM Naruto clones,


SM naruto clones get hit with no difficulty, Itachi has shown speed above SM naruto in all aspects 


> let along Kyuubi Chakra Sage Mode Clones with double the sensing pre-cog and reflexes that are greater than V2 Ei.


Reflexes are inferior to V2 Ay by quite a margin 
Only thing he's above Ay in, is raw shunshin. 



> It absolutely is. Danzo's garbage futon ripped a hole in Sasuke's V3 Susano.


except this won't be V3 susanoo but V4 with Yata 
Danzos fuuton wasn't exactly garbage either, when it was amped with bakus suction and was focused to the tip 



> Excuse me? What reactions are you talking about? Weakened KCM Naruto jumping at him? Don't be absurd, ths is post-571 naruto with no chakra limitations and he's in Sage Mode which drastically increases his movement speed.


I haven't used the above example anywhere 
Normal scaling is why they're more or less on par 

Naruto wasn't " weakened" in their fight either. His limit being 12 means that it's the max he can make without being weakened. So he wasn't physically affected 
And Kyuubi stopped taking his chakra the second naruto headed to battle So that excuse isn't cutting it either 



> Itachi is no where near a normal KCM Naruto's reactions, he's not even on V2 Ei's reactionary level.


Already addressed why that thinking is false 

V2 Ays reaction speed is above KCM narutos 
Hell even v1 Ay clobbered him when all he could do was block 


> Dude, KCM Naruto is well above Itachi.


Based on no real evidence 
They're on the same tier 
Unless you think early ems sasuke is a tier below KCM naruto which the manga directly contradicts 
And when EDo Itachi has the same arsenal as early ems sasuke  



> Itachi isn't even a high kage level, post-571 KCSM Naruto is a low god level.


Low God? 
Pfft, the dude can't even tango with fkn Nagato 
Kcsm naruto is piss weak to even BM naruto who is nowhere near the likes of Hashirama and vote Madara 



> His 50% Kurama reserves (Hashirama level),


Hashirama compared his reserves to full Kyuubi 


> speed,


Which pretty much every top tier can react to 


> clone army,


Ok 



> danger sensing, sage sensing, negative emotions sensing, frog kata,


Ok


> tenpachii+ durability,


Which is piss worth to susanoo 


> summons,


Garbage to Amaterasu 


> rasengan variants,


Garbage to susanoo 


> chakra arms put him in this class.


Which are garbage to Susnsoo 

God level is Juubito and above 
KCsm naruto is atleast 4 tiers below that 



> There are mid-kage levels that are faster than Itachi, and the king of that class is SM Jiraiya- not Itachi.


Man what's the downplay for? 
This is EDo Itachi not living 
He has no drawbacks and has the same moveset and power as early ems sasuke who would clobber people on SM jiriayas level 

Itachi being mid Kage level is a joke 
He's high kage with the likes of KCM naruto, Killer Bee, Minato etc 



> My man, are you implying KCSM Naruto can't separate from Itachi?
> 
> Itachi?
> 
> ...


 -- Shunshin can't be spammed because it's only used in bursts 
 -- getting out of ocular vision wuld imply a blitz which is out of the question 
 -- one FRS gets tanked with minimal damages by V4 




> Traveling speed? No one said he'd be throwing it.
> 
> I made it clear he'd deliver it from melee.


Which is still not working 
Definitely not the case you have made 


> KCSM Naruto can easily shunshin 3 times and create 150m distance between them, form FRS, and then go after him.


How does that help him? 


> You act as if a shinobi significantly faster than Itachi in all realms of speed is incapable of finding ways to prepare a simple technique, one that he can easily form on the move.


No but traveling 40m within a millisecond sure is 
Especially when it's right during his landing 



> Let's not even consider the fact he can summon hundreds of KCSM Clones


This is fanfic since naruto clearly has a limit on the amount of clones he can make in this form 



> that would meat shield or shield with SCOR or play hop potatoe with his Susano with KCM + SM lifting strength while Naruto sunbathes until dusk.


With that many clones (meaning naruto would be physically affected) coming up close to susanoo, and trying to contact it directly 
All it'll take is one swing of the blade and they're poffed 



> Itachi couldn't even handle Edo Nagato alone.


Neither could naruto 
Even a full powered KCM naruto stands no chance when preta sucks his shroud and CST pastes him 


> The weakest version of Naruto that he beats is Pain-arc SM Naruto.


Itachi or Nagato? 
Pein arc naruto isn't standing much of a chance against either of them 


> War-arc post-571 SM Naruto mid diffs him with clone spam and FRS barrage, exactly the same way he does here with significantly more speed and chakra.


SM naruto doesn't stand much of a chance against Itachi 

 -- speed is too slow to dodge Amaterasu and is certainly much slower than itachis precognition, so using FRS as a Melee weapon results in Amaterasu negating it 

 -- attackig Susnsoo head on results in naruto getting chopped in half 

 -- gets wrecked by tsukuyomi if he has no clones, summon army is garbage. 

 -- FRS barrage is pretty much fanfic, the max he can toss is 5. All of which are shut down by 5 tosses of amatsrSu. A piss walk compared to the size of uchiha hideout that Itachi burned

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

